# sheath or scabbard



## J.C. Bell (Nov 13, 2014)

Is there a difference between the two?  Seems like a dagger would be drawn from a sheath, a sword from a scabbard.  
I'm sure there's more to it, any additional info would be helpful.
Thanks as always,
J.C. Bell

http://infinitelimitsjcbell.wix.com/jcbell


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 13, 2014)

My understanding is:      

Knife/Machete = Sheath      

Dagger/Bayonet/Sword = Scabbard

Some think it has to do with the material used, but I think it's more blade size & type.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 14, 2014)

I can talk about materials and construction, maybe that'll help?

When you make a sheath for a dagger, it can be wood or cloth or leather, or I suppose anything of your choosing.  But I'd be more inclined to call a rigid, wooden one a scabbard.  I tend to make knife sheaths out of leather and they are rigid and have a belt loop of some variation, but they aren't totally rigid like a wooden one with the brass end and top?  Yeah, I'm not sure what those pieces are officially called at this moment.  Anyways, a scabbard for a sword can follow those same variations.  I've seen wooden sword scabbards, covered in thin leather almost like paper.  I've also seen rapier scabbards that are flaccid, like skinny little leather socks, and the stitching line doesn't create any rigidity when the blade isn't in it.  So those attach to your belt with a frog of some sort, usually with straps hugging the leather bit tight enough that it stays in place.  I guess to my mind, the differentiation between the word sheath and scabbard might be dependent on rigidity.  I would have a hard time calling the floppy leather sock thing a scabbard.  It's a sheath in my mind, even though it holds a rapier, and the wooden, heavy-duty dagger holder just feels like it should be called a scabbard, though it's not large at all, but it's everything a broad sword scabbard is, in smaller scale.

I don't know if that was helpful, but there's my take on it.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 14, 2014)

I have sheaths that are hard and rigid, at least the manufacturer calls them sheaths. Also, I've seen all-leather sheaths that are rigid, built for hardness much like you'd expect to see in boiled leather armor. That's why I think it's more about blade type & purpose. 

Honestly though, I don't think the distinction is worth the mental sweat. Just be consistent in your writing and no one will notice or care.


----------



## Steerpike (Nov 14, 2014)

Webster's and Wikipedia seem to think a scabbard is just a type of sheath used for swords or other large blades. A few other hits on Google showed the same thing. In view of that, I'd say it doesn't really matter which term you use so long as you're consistent.


----------



## Trick (Nov 14, 2014)

Steerpike said:


> Webster's and Wikipedia seem to think a scabbard is just a type of sheath used for swords or other large blades. A few other hits on Google showed the same thing. In view of that, I'd say it doesn't really matter which term you use so long as you're consistent.



How many times have I read, "S/he sheathed his/her sword." ? uncountable... So, yes, it probably doesn't matter outside consistency, though the OP may try asking this in the "Ask me about Swords" thread. Someone 'scabbarding' their sword sounds so silly but maybe it's technically correct? Not that seems to matter much.


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Nov 14, 2014)

Trick said:


> How many times have I read, "S/he sheathed his/her sword." ? uncountable... So, yes, it probably doesn't matter outside consistency, though the OP may try asking this in the "Ask me about Swords" thread. Someone 'scabbarding' their sword sounds so silly but maybe it's technically correct? Not that seems to matter much.


Except "sheathed" in this sense, is a verb not a noun. 

But yes, I still agree.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Nov 14, 2014)

Yeah, consistency is probably most important.  I think this is one of those cases where you simply call it a dress and move on.  By that I mean, some people get all caught up in describing the sort of gown their character is wearing, despite the fact that it doesn't matter to the story.


----------



## Trick (Nov 14, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> Except "sheathed" in this sense, is a verb not a noun.
> 
> But yes, I still agree.



It is a verb but since one of it's definitions is (particularly in this instance) "to put a sword or knife into a sheath" it seemed a point worth making. There is no standard verb form of scabbard.


----------



## Guy (Nov 15, 2014)

Potato, potahto. I tend to think of scabbard as one made of a rigid material while sheath is made of a softer material, but that's just a personal distinction. The terms are interchangeable.


----------

